# 580 EX II stopped firing!!!!



## Sarobar (Jun 29, 2012)

My 580 ex ii stopped firing. I tried replacing the battery and clearing all the settings. Red pilot light turns on but when I press it, it doesn't test fire. I tried that in every mode. Is anything wrong with the bulb? Or it's something to do with the settings? Will appreciate for any help.


----------



## rwmson (Jun 29, 2012)

Will it fire when mounted on the camera hotshoe?


----------



## Sarobar (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you for replying. No it doesn't fire even when it is on the camera hotshoe.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2012)

If it doesn't fire when you press the button, it needs repair. Send it in for a estimate. A repair will cost much less than a new one.


----------



## Sarobar (Jun 29, 2012)

Any suggestion on online store for repair? I live in Minnesota. Is there a repair shop you guys recommend?


----------



## rwmson (Jul 2, 2012)

Googling "canon repair Minnesota" came up with a couple of respectible-looking places.


----------



## revup67 (Jul 7, 2012)

I recall having this exact same thing happen. I know you say you changed the batteries. Make sure the new pair is new and fully charged. Use a battery meter / test gauge and make sure they register as "good". The red light coming on only indicates the flash powered up and it will, even on weak batteries. If it doesn't have enough full power it won't fire. You can also try using manual mode and make the setting as minimal as possible which should require less power..see if that works. Also, be sure there's nothing in front of the sensor (any particles) . There may also be additional tips in the manual or you can also call Canon at 866-261-9362..support is rather helpful.


----------

